# My testosterone levels



## smguffer (Aug 11, 2021)

Going to see the doctor for a follow up on the 28th for her to tell me her thoughts, but curious as to what you think.


I'm really wondering about the "free testosterone" being so low.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 11, 2021)

How old are you? Your test level @ 445 is not usually low enough many doctors would prescribe trt in my experience, but some of the online clinics will and probably some anti-aging clinics.

I don't know enough about the relationship to free testosterone to comment on it, but it does look low.


----------



## CJ (Aug 11, 2021)

I was in a similar scenario, lower normal range of total Test, but below the range for Free Test. Dr said nope, I'm fine. 

Went the clinic route.


----------



## smguffer (Aug 11, 2021)

im 37 in a couple weeks.


the results i just posted are from my urologist. i meet with her again the 28th.

i have other results from a TRT clinic with higher Free testosterone, but lower overall testosterone. ( 359 total, 7.5356 Free)

they are willing to put me on TRT. Would cost about 125 a month but i dont know the dosing... they seem like a "pill farm" type TRT clinic.


----------



## FearThaGear (Aug 11, 2021)

Wait for your urologist visit before you make any decisions.

TRT clinics are exactly as you called it. pill farms.

IMO, if you can't purchase your test at the pharmacy and have to use theirs, that should say enough about them.

If your urologist won't prescribe and you still feel like you need it, try another.

I get trt from my GP. If he wouldn't have prescribed it to me, I would have found a doc who would have but my test was around 280.


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 11, 2021)

smguffer said:


> im 37 in a couple weeks.
> 
> 
> the results i just posted are from my urologist. i meet with her again the 28th.
> ...


We’re the same age, and had similar numbers. Yeah you can live with those numbers. But you can live a whole lot better on trt. Those numbers would be great for a senior citizen but you’re 37


----------



## Megatron28 (Aug 11, 2021)

Are you having any symptoms that might be caused by Low T?  Is that why you saw your doc and had labs run?

If you are, I would encourage you to ask your doc to run additional labs to see if something is going on.  This would include:

Total Testosterone
CBC 
CMP 
Prolactin 
LH 
FSH 
Estradiol 
Vitamin D


----------



## dragon1952 (Aug 11, 2021)

I would bet your SHBG is really high. SHBG binds with testosterone and can drastically reduce the amount of testosterone available. How is your weight? Any medical issues? How active are you and what's your diet like? All these can have an impact.
Quote from internet,
How does SHBG affect testosterone levels?


SHBG controls the *amount of testosterone that your body tissues* can use. Too little testosterone in men and too much testosterone in women can cause problems. The level of SHBG in your blood changes because of factors such as sex and age. It can also change because of obesity, liver disease, and hyperthyroidism.


----------



## snake (Aug 11, 2021)

First problem: She. Yeah call me a fuuk but I have yet to see a female Dr. that is liberal with TRT even if you are symptomatic. They have no problem with scripting HRT for a middle aged woman who's having hot flashes but you're going to get zero help. 

Second problem: As mentioned, you're not that low. Most Dr. won't consider TRT until you hit 220 or under and it can still be a fight. The TRT landscape was different 10 years ago.


----------



## Camoninja (Sep 27, 2021)

I'm roughly the same age and my level is in the 370s. I'm still looking for a GP here.


----------

